

Nvidia Ups Parallel Processing Ante with Fermi  - chasingsparks
http://www.nvidia.com/object/fermi_architecture.html

======
chasingsparks
And I just bought my C1060 Tesla four months ago...

~~~
wmf
Fermi Teslas may not be that close; I've been hearing Q1 so they could be
seven months away.

